# Feline Greenies



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Are these safe treats to give on occasion to my little Yoshi? The nurtitional information looks alright. I've got the beef flavored ones. Any of you excellent hedgie food critics got something to say about them?  Thanks!!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I have those for my kitty cats and they love them ^-^

In terms of ingredients, I don't see anything wrong with them. I've given them to Kashi before, but the pieces are too big so you'll have to cut them up into smaller pieces


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, I spent 15 minutes today breaking them up into little tiny pieces for his little tiny mouth.  I've been giving him little pieces the past few days after his medicine so he can get the icky taste out of his mouth.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kuzukuzu27 said:


> Yes, I spent 15 minutes today breaking them up into little tiny pieces for his little tiny mouth.  I've been giving him little pieces the past few days after his medicine so he can get the icky taste out of his mouth.


That's a great way to feed it to him! That way he associates taking the medicine with treats ;D


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

He's been such a good boy taking his medicine.  He may be a brat, but he's agreeable sometimes! xD And he's darn cute, too!


----------

